# EOI Help and support



## aelgazzar (Aug 20, 2013)

I am at a very early stages working on my EOI. I am confused – some questions are wired for me. I don’t know how to start and I am not sure if I got the correct point form the Points Indicator or not. Some times I get 90 and others I get 130 0r 140. I need your help.

I am 29 years old, not married but will marry within couple of months form now. I have two degrees (Electronics - communication degree (5 years study) and MBA). Both are not listed on the NZQF. I have sent to the NZQF to asses my communication degree only. Do I have to asses my MBA degree as well?

I started my working experience form june 2007 in the communication market (Technical and Pre-Sales) and for 3 years. from 2010 I started to work as a Telecom Account manager. In parallel and starting form 2009, I started to work on a part time basis for a UK company (based in Park Royal) as a product manager for the IT and telecom market. I ca easily get any supported document form the UK company as I proved my self there and considered form the middle management (although I am working as a part time job)…

Do my UK part time job can help?

I am sorry, but I really need a help from the group…


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

aelgazzar said:


> I am at a very early stages working on my EOI. I am confused &#150; some questions are wired for me. I don&#146;t know how to start and I am not sure if I got the correct point form the Points Indicator or not. Some times I get 90 and others I get 130 0r 140. I need your help.
> 
> I am 29 years old, not married but will marry within couple of months form now. I have two degrees (Electronics - communication degree (5 years study) and MBA). Both are not listed on the NZQF. I have sent to the NZQF to asses my communication degree only. Do I have to asses my MBA degree as well?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Getting married doesn't make any difference. If you are claiming additional points for a partner you must satisfy the requirements of a partnership and provide evidence that you are in a genuine long lasting relationship. A marriage certificate doesn't prove that.

You should only claim for the qualification that transfers across to give you the most points, so in your case I'd say the MBA.
This is the qualification that needs assessment via NZQA and having the other assessed is just a waste of time and money.

All work experience is experience. Doesn't matter that it may have been part time. There is no mention of part time versus full time work in the ops manual that I can see.

If you are claiming for a trade or skill off the LTSSL you may only be able to claim for experience post qualification ?

Regards,


----------

